# 53.5 Compact-too big?



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

I have an opportunity to pick up a used Compact...53.5cm. I'm about 5'7". I've ridden it a few times and it does feel a just a bit stretched (it has a 90mm stem-which is already fairly short). Any general fit thoughts...like i should definitely at a size smaller, or should I be in the ballpark with some simple adjustment? I hate to go shorter on the stem...I think handling would start to get squirrelly....thoughts? Any 5'7" guys out there? What sizes are you riding???

thanks!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

You may have your saddle back too far. It all starts with knee postion in relation to the pedal axle. If you drop a line vertically from the front of your knee when the crank arm is parallel to the ground it should cut directly through the center of the pedal axle. This is a starting point, but you should be close. Once you have that dialed in then you can determine all the other fit requirements. I am not even sure you can get a stem shorter than a 9.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Could be a tad big*

I am 5'7" The 52 compact with a 110 stem is the one that fits me.


----------

